# Bighorn Meadows - Any Info???



## tidefan (Jan 10, 2009)

We have exchanged into a 2 Bdrm in June.  Don't know much about the resort other than what little I have found tends to be positive.  One question we have is that we don't get into Calgary until 7pm on our check-in date, so we won't be to Radium Hot Springs anytime before 10pm I imagine.  Since they don't appear to have a 24 hour check in, I am wondering where we will pick up our keys when we get there.  I suppose that we will need to call the resort directly to set this up.

Anyway, any info would be appreciated!


----------



## calgarygary (Jan 10, 2009)

If your flight arrives at 7:00pm, then you will likely not get to the resort until sometime around midnight, possibly later depending upon your experience at customs.  I would definitely be asking this question directly to the resort.


----------



## Tacoma (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm assuming your timeshare starts the same night and you don't want to pay for a hotel and then leave early the next morning.  I will mention a couple of positives about taking a room and driving in the daylight.  The scenery is spectacular and you miss it all at night.  Once you get off the #1 highway and turn onto the #93 and go down into the valley there can be lots of animals(mostly deer but we've also seen moose, and mountain goats) by the side of the road making it somewhat dangerous to drive.  Also in June we often see black bear in the valley and that is not something we see all that often.  If you do drive please remember to be careful of the animals jumping out on the road.

Joan


----------



## foxsandy (Feb 27, 2009)

Very nice ,they have been building it in stages.so some are brand new.they have been building on for 6 years now I think.. Great golf course if your in to golf. The Springs Course is one of my favorites in the Columbia valley.


----------



## JimH (Feb 27, 2009)

I have stayed at Big Horn Meadows on a couple of occasions using AC's. the buildings are designated as 100, 200 etc up to about 800 (not sure exactly where they are at on the buildout, could be there are higher numbered buildings). The higher the building number, the newer the units. I have stayed in a studio in 100, was not impressed. No wireless internet when we stayed there, 100 unit was no where close to what we experienced when we stayed in the 200 buliding. As a general rule buildings do not have elevators (up until at least 500), I have heard that elevators are planned in newer units, not sure at what building number elvevator's start to be installed. We loved our stay in the 200 building, huge unit, niclely appointed, internet service is fine. We have toured the 500 building, appointments are in line with what we experienced in the 200 building. Bottom line, try to get building 200 or better!

You will love the Rockies in June, the more so if the sun shines!


----------

